# looking for a blue/grey, blue/brown, or brown/grey recommendation



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Try the grey tones with the brown and green. Grey is a serene neutral that will calm you and the wasabi down a bit. Maybe in the limestone range.


----------

